# Hedgehog sweater!



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

My friend got me this from Urban Outfitters. It's my new favorite garment!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Adorable sweater


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

love the sweater! Wonder if they still have it


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I love that sweater <3
I saw it on Tumblr a while back and went on a little hunt to find it myself. Unfortunately, I could not find an Urban Outfitters here that had it in stock (I think it was Europe only or something)


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Shae - I found it at an Urban outfitters in Calgary a couple of months ago, they didn't have many in stock at the time, but got a huge shipment about a month later. 
Any chance you can order it online?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The sweater looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Very cute, I am going to check to see if I can find one here in Winnipeg


----------

